# Weird Growth Thing



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I have no clue what this is. Don't even know where to start. It just popped up one day. Its fleshy and its tan colored. Growing kinda slow, so I don't think its a mushroom. I think it MIGHT be some sort of fungus though. I dunno. Anyone have a clue?

First day I saw it









After a week of growing









Another one popped up too! Uhhgg... I'm not sure if I should remove it or what. I'm kinda scared to touch it. :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, someone on Dart Den suggested that this is either a Jelly Fungus or a Tree Ear Fungus. After looking up pictures, I would say it is a Jelly Fungus by the LOOKS of it. But I'm no expert, but at least I have a general category of what this thing is and now know its not dangerous. Phew! :wink:


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just leave it in. The frogs live with hundreds of types of fungus, some incredibly toxic, in the wild. I always get excited when I sprout mushrooms and stuff, and you are lucky enough to sprout something bizarre . Very cool though, and even if you do remove it, the actual fungus body can never be removed. It is just a mass of hyphae under the soil. Anyway, take care, it is really cool though,

ed parker


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Those are really cool. When they are mature, they look like a mushroom coral. I had one grow on a little sill between the bathroom floor and shower, in my first bachelor pad. I thought it was so cool that I let it grow. I think it was there for a bout three weeks before I decided it had to go. That must have had something to do with a lady friend coming over. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

> Okay, someone on Dart Den suggested


haha i only saw this in dart den...
is that moss/bladderwort collected in the wild? some jelly's are edible, some are unpallatable, i'm not familiar with any that are poisonous, but that doesn't mean much of anything, i'll be the first to admit... i'm pretty curious about some soup recipes i have involving a larger local variety commonly called "witches butter" it looks nasty but i wonder...
take care,
robert.[/quote]


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The Liverworts are locally collected from a Nursery. The nursery has TONS of it growing everywhere. I sent some samples to a few people on here. Its doing really well for me.

I'm not sure I'd eat the jelly, but it MIGHT go good with some peanut butter on a sandwhich... hahaha. :lol:


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

Seeing this post brings up a question of my own. I bought a fern from the local nursery and it had an attractive moss in the pot so i put it in my Mom's FBT viv. A few weeks later there were these little globs of slime creeping out from the moss, they kind of look like whitish and green marbles of varying sizes. Could these be some type of slime fungus also, or is this the way some mosses propagate and/or generate rhizomes? They kind of pop and ooze thier insides like puss if they are touched. :shock:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hak, I have GOTTA see a pic of that! Post one if you can get/have one.


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

I will get a pic this Sunday when i go up to my mom's as long as her fbt havent trampled em all lol.


----------

